# Αναζητώντας το «διαφορετικό» στην πολιτική



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2013)

Το επόμενο άρθρο του καθηγητή Γιαννίτση δημοσιεύτηκε στο Βήμα. Το μεταφέρω ατόφιο εδώ για το ουσιαστικό του περιεχόμενο και όχι για τα παράταιρα εισαγωγικά του τίτλου.

*Αναζητώντας το «διαφορετικό» στην πολιτική*
_Τάσος Γιαννίτσης_

Το οικονομικό και πολιτικό τοπίο ήταν και θα είναι δύσκολο. Η βελτίωση δεν μπορεί να μετριέται με την αποτροπή μιας καταστροφής, φανταστικής ή υπαρκτής. Αδυνατούμε - ακόμα - να απαντήσουμε κρίσιμα ερωτήματα. Δεν έχουμε ξεκαθαρίσει αν πιστεύουμε ότι θα προχωρήσουμε με επιτυχία συσκοτίζοντας συνεχώς την πραγματική εικόνα των προβλημάτων ή, αντίθετα, μιλώντας ανοικτά και υπεύθυνα για το πού θέλουμε να φτάσουμε, τι μπορούμε και θέλουμε να κάνουμε, ποιοι θα επιβαρυνθούν περισσότερο ή λιγότερο και γιατί, και τι δεν εξαρτάται μόνο από εμάς. Ενας ολόκληρος κόσμος, που δεν κινείται στον αστερισμό της βίας, της τύφλωσης ή του παράλογου, απαιτεί να μην τον παραπλανούν και να μη διαψεύδονται οι προσδοκίες του κάθε εξάμηνο.

Χωρίς πραγματιστική εικόνα για το αν θέλουμε να αλλάξουμε όσα οδήγησαν στην κατάρρευση, είναι πιθανό να φτάσουμε στο όριο της κρίσης, αλλά παραμένοντας για μεγάλο διάστημα σε ένα τέλμα και έχοντας σταθεί στις περικοπές μισθών και συντάξεων, στην επιβολή φόρων σε όσους πληρώνουν φόρους και σε μια υψηλή ανεργία που θα επιδεινωθεί. Τίποτα δεν αποκλείει, οι μηχανισμοί φοροδιαφυγής να συνεχίζονται, η διαφθορά να παίζει τον ίδιο σημαντικό ρόλο στην πολιτική και οικονομική ζωή του τόπου και πολλά από τα σημερινά χαρακτηριστικά να αλλάξουν επιφανειακά. Αυτό θα σηματοδοτεί την παγίωση μιας τεράστιας επιδείνωσης των ανισοτήτων στην ελληνική κοινωνία. Αυτή θα ήταν η χειρότερη - και πολύ άδικη - πραγματικότητα. Θα σήμαινε ότι θα έχουν συντελεστεί απλώς οι πιο στοιχειώδεις αλλαγές, οι οποίες θα επέτρεπαν σε ένα σύστημα που κατέρρευσε να βελτιώσει στοιχειώδεις λειτουργίες του, να «φτιασιδωθεί» και να συνεχίσει στα ίδια περίπου χνάρια με πριν. Ομως η πραγματικότητα για ευρύτατα στρώματα δεν θα είναι ίδια με πριν. Θα έχει πληγεί ανεπανόρθωτα. 

Ενα μεγάλο ερώτημα αφορά την πολιτική εμφάνιση των νεοναζί στην ελληνική κοινωνία -εννοώ των απλών συμπολιτών μας και όχι των εκφραστών τους. Η κατάρρευση πολιτικής και ιδεολογιών και η κουλτούρα της βίας που σφράγισαν την περίοδο 2011-12 άνοιξαν τον δρόμο για την επιστροφή της Ελλάδας στις γερμανικές συνθήκες του 1933. Πολλές εκφράσεις της πολιτικής ζωής μέσα και έξω από τη Βουλή επιτρέπουν τη διαπίστωση ότι η Δημοκρατία της Μεταπολίτευσης αλλοιώνεται ή και εκφυλίζεται, λειτουργώντας ενισχυτικά για αντιλήψεις που κινδυνεύουν να οδηγήσουν στον τρίτο μεγάλο εθνικό διχασμό των τελευταίων εκατό ετών. Η Ελλάδα και οι Ελληνες έχουν να επιλέξουν αν ύστερα από χιλιάδες χρόνια πολιτισμού θέλουν να καθορίζονται τα πολλαπλά πεδία της δημόσιας σφαίρας της χώρας από τον Πολύφημο ή τον Οδυσσέα. Οι πολιτικές δυνάμεις έχουν η καθεμιά βαριές ευθύνες για το ζήτημα αυτό.
Πλέον είναι εμφανής η ανάγκη για μια μετατόπιση στο μείγμα πολιτικής - όχι μόνο της οικονομικής. Η μονοσήμαντη έμφαση στα δημοσιονομικά ήταν επιτακτική σε μια φάση όπου τα τεράστια ελλείμματα έκαναν ουτοπική και άστοχη κάθε άλλη προτεραιότητα. Ομως στο διάστημα αυτό τα δεδομένα άλλαξαν. Τα ελλείμματα βελτιώθηκαν θεαματικά. Ομως, από την άλλη, το χρέος εκτοξεύθηκε στα ύψη και η ανεργία, η φτώχεια, η ακύρωση της υπόστασης του πολίτη, και ιδίως του νέου πολίτη, επιδεινώθηκαν οδυνηρά. Η οικονομική πτώση είναι πάντα μεγάλη. Αν σήμερα συγκινούμαστε στην προοπτική το ΑΕΠ να μειωθεί κατά 4% αντί 4,2%, ας θυμόμαστε ότι η πτώση του το 2009 ήταν 3,1%.

Είναι συνεπώς αναγκαία μια μετατόπιση από τη μονοκρατορία της δημοσιονομικής προσαρμογής προς έναν συνδυασμό πολιτικής, όπου η ανάπτυξη θα περάσει από το φαντασιακό στο πραγματικό. Το βάρος των δανειστών μας δεν πέφτει στην ανάπτυξή μας. Ομως, στην πράξη, ούτε και της δικής μας πολιτικής. Το πρόβλημα της χώρας είναι η αδύναμη «διαρθρωτική ανταγωνιστικότητά» της, η αποδυνάμωση της παραγωγικής βάσης και η αδύναμη σχέση της πολιτικής και της επιχειρηματικής πραγματικότητας με τα στοιχεία-κλειδιά μιας σύγχρονης ανάπτυξης (καινοτομία, ποιότητα, οργάνωση, δημόσιες υπηρεσίες, χαμηλή διαφθορά). Χωρίς παραγωγική βάση, πολιτικές ανταγωνιστικότητας κινούνται στον αέρα και αυτό έγινε ορατό στην ασήμαντη ως τώρα επίδραση της οδυνηρής πολιτικής που επιβλήθηκε στις εξαγωγές.

Η κυβέρνηση με τη στήριξη και άλλων πολιτικών δυνάμεων μπορεί να διεκδικήσει επιθετικά πόρους και αλλαγές στον τρόπο και τη διάθεση των διαρθρωτικών πόρων, για επενδύσεις, για τη φτώχεια, τους νέους ανέργους (με αρχικό κεφάλαιο για την υλοποίηση δημιουργικών πρωτοβουλιών) και την ενίσχυση επιχειρήσεων έξω από τους καθιερωμένους περιορισμούς. Η Ευρωπαϊκή Ενωση δεν μπορεί να απαντά στις έκτακτες συνθήκες κρίσης της Ελλάδας κρατώντας σε αδράνεια ισχυρά χρηματοδοτικά εργαλεία και μένοντας στους αρτηριοσκληρωτικούς κανόνες που διαμορφώθηκαν στο παρελθόν. Πρέπει να δείξει ότι επιτρέπει σε μια χώρα κρίσης να αξιοποιήσει τους πόρους που της ανήκουν, με θετικές επιπτώσεις για την ίδια και την ΕΕ. Ομως αυτά πρέπει να ζητηθούν.

Η αξιοπιστία των κομμάτων έχει πέσει εξαιρετικά χαμηλά, τόσο για τους τρόπους με τους οποίους χειρίστηκαν την κρίση μετά το 2009 όσο και για το πώς έφτασαν την Ελλάδα στην κρίση - μέσα ή έξω από την κυβέρνηση. Ομως η πραγματικότητα αυτή έχει τουλάχιστον ένα πλεονέκτημα: αν η πολιτική αντιμετώπιση της κρίσης ξεκόψει με το παρελθόν της, μπορεί να αρχίσει να αλλάζει τη σχέση Κοινωνίας και Πολιτικής. Αυτό θα ήταν κομβικό σημείο. Θα διευκόλυνε τη σχέση κατανόησης και εμπιστοσύνης μεταξύ των δύο πόλων με θετικό αντίκτυπο για τη χώρα και, επίσης, θα αποδυνάμωνε τις δυνάμεις της βαρβαρότητας και της απαξίωσης της ελληνικότητας και της ελληνικής ιστορίας, που αναδύθηκαν στα χρόνια αυτά.

Βρισκόμαστε σε μια φάση που δεν θα ξεπεραστεί χωρίς ανατροπές. Προσδοκίες, νέες ιδεολογικές συντεταγμένες και πειστικές απαντήσεις σε καίρια προβλήματα των Ελλήνων παραμένουν τα μεγάλα ζητούμενα. Η καινοτομική ικανότητα δεν αφορά μόνο την παραγωγή προϊόντων αλλά και την παραγωγή πολιτικής σκέψης. Και εδώ δείξαμε αδυναμία να ξεφύγουμε από τα στερεότυπα μιας εποχής που έχει κλείσει ερμητικά. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι διαδικαστικό ή θεσμικό αλλά πολιτικό, με έναν τρόπο που ίσως αγγίζει τα όρια της πολιτικής μας λειτουργίας. Γιατί στο κέντρο μιας τέτοιας αλλαγής δεν είναι τα πρόσωπα, τα σχήματα, οι συνδυασμοί, αλλά η ουσία του «διαφορετικού» στην πολιτική και στην ιδεολογία, καθώς και η πολιτική αξιοπιστία αυτού του «διαφορετικού». Αυτό το τελευταίο κάνει την εξίσωση ακόμα πιο δύσκολη.

Η ρήξη με ένα καταστροφικό ψευτοϊδεολογικό και χρεοκοπημένο πρότυπο δεν έχει φανεί ακόμα. Γι' αυτό και τα αποτελέσματα είναι φτωχά και απλώς αριθμητικά. Μια τέτοια ρήξη όμως θα ήταν το ξεκάθαρο δείγμα προς τα μέσα και προς τα έξω ότι υπάρχει ελπίδα και την ελπίδα αυτή οι Ελληνες την παλεύουν.


----------

